# Schirmschelle für Hutschiene?



## knabi (16 August 2007)

Hallo, kennt jemand den Hersteller dieser Schirmklemme bzw. irgendwas ähnliches?
Soll für Buskabel verwendet werden...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Oberchefe (16 August 2007)

Wago 790er Serie bzw. die neuen Teile, mit denen Du das Kabel per Kabelbinder festzurrst und dann einen Draht in die Klemme steckst (weiß leider auswendig nicht wie die heißen)


----------



## dresel (16 August 2007)

Vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen, ist von Wieland.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## knabi (17 August 2007)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten, war leider noch nicht das richtige dabei. Die Wago-Serie kenne ich (die hat SIEMENS früher auch unter eigenem Namen verkauft), und die Wieland-Klemmen sehen so ähnlich aus wie die von Phoenix-Contact (die SIEMENS jetzt unter eigenem Label verscherbelt).
Das Ding auf dem Bild ist für Montage direkt auf Hutschiene (hatte ich vergessen, zu erwähnen :-D ), der Kunde will unbedingt direkt auf die Hutschiene, es wäre auch kein Platz für andere Montagearten...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## firefly (17 August 2007)

*Schirmklemme für TS35*

Hallo  Holger

guckst du hier, gibts von Weidmüller.

Gruß


----------



## o.s.t. (17 August 2007)

schau mal bei www.woertzonline.de
Artikel "Schnellverleger"
kenne zwar nur die Ausführung von innen (für C-Schiene)

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## knabi (17 August 2007)

Die Weidmüller-Sachen sehen doch ganz gut aus, ich denke mal, die werde ich nehmen!


Gruß

Holger


----------

